# MySQL] Root-Benutzername ändern



## Moritz123 (21. September 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe eben meinen lokalen Webserver auf Win2k wieder neu aufgesetzt.
Dabei wurde der Root-Benutzername auf "Root" umgestellt. Meine alten Scripte verwenden allerdings "Test" als Benutzername.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit Root in Test zu ändern?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Norbert Eder (21. September 2004)

Warum nicht einen User Test anlegen?


----------



## Moritz123 (21. September 2004)

wie mache ich das denn? hab leider nicht viel ahnung von mysql - sorry!


----------



## Norbert Eder (21. September 2004)

Schöne Dokumentation:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/User_Account_Management.html


----------



## Sebastianus (21. September 2004)

im winmysqladmin (default: c:\mysql\bin\) kannst du die Daten unter anderem ändern! Oder via einem Admins-Programm (PHPmyAdmin oder MySQL-Front in den MySQL-Tabellen users usw.)


----------



## Moritz123 (21. September 2004)

Hallo!
vielen Dank erst mal für die flotte Antwort! 

Leider bekomm ichs absolut nicht hin.

Ich habe jetzt einfach über phpmyadmin in der mysql-user-tabelle einen user "test" hinzugefügt, erhalte aber immer noch die fehlermeldung 
"Access denied for user test@localhost"

Könnte das damit zusammenhängen, dass ich das Passwort nicht verschlüsselt angelegt habe?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## danielhhrulez (26. September 2004)

Wenn man MySQL installiert, werden die rechte zum teil so gesetzt, dass kein Passwort eingegeben werden muß wenn du direct an Server sitzt und da die Daten abrufst.

Öffne mal phpmyadmin und logge dich mit root ein. das passwort läßt man glaub ich einfach leer, seiden hast das PW geändert.

In phpmyadmin rechts im hauptfenster steht links zwischen den ganzen links ein Punkt mit "Rechte".

Wenn du da drinnen bist da stehen alle user. Du hast nun zwei möglichkeiten. Endweder erstellst du einen User namens Test und gibst den ggf. root rechte, oder wählst links die datenbank "mysql" aus und gehst in die tabelle "user". Da kannst du durch bearbeiten root umbenennen. Aber einfacherer währe halt einfach einen neuen User anlegen. Gucke ob für den User auch ein Passwort zugeteilt wurde. Die User stehen standart doppelt in der Datenbank einmal mit dem host "localhost" und einmal mit "%". Trag ggf. bei beiden das selbe passwort ein für den User. Dann sollte es auch klappen


----------

